# christian dior - high end watch or cheap rubbish



## mousers11 (Feb 9, 2008)

Any one have info on the quartz movements - who makes them, are they top quality ect.
Are these a top quality high end watch or is it a lot of money for a name


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd rather get a Fendi or Louis Vuitton they've somehow got a more renowned air about them in terms of watches and their movements. For the price of some of those Dior watches your better off getting a Rolex or a Omega, seriously a bit over priced....Dior's styling is a bit antique.

I'd say lot of money for the name. (but thats kinda what watches are in general, lots of smoke and no fire) If your looking for branding there are much better branded watches with decent movements and stainless bracelets (I noticed a lot of the Dior stuff isn't stainless, it'd be a huge turn off if I purchased a watch and it didn't have a stainless band)

hope that helped a bit...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There're not "cheap rubbish", that would be more like Grimoldi and Paul Baldin.


----------



## watchdenis (Jan 29, 2011)

I love Chiffre Rouge rubber/steel one. Was strongly considering that one, but eventually went for Linde Werdelin Elemental.


----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

They are definatly not rubbish! They actually use the same movements as some zenith watches their quartz uses eta movements. They are part of the zenith family


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

The clothing manufacture is definitely high end. Depending on the style and movement of the watch, if it says Swiss Made, chances are good the watch is good quality. Their chronograph autos are testament to this theory.


----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

Beau8 said:


> The clothing manufacture is definitely high end. Depending on the style and movement of the watch, if it says Swiss Made, chances are good the watch is good quality. Their chronograph autos are testament to this theory.


The some chronographs by Christian doir use the same movement as the tag link chronograph quartz movements


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

never_keeps_time said:


> They are definatly not rubbish! They actually use the same movements as some zenith watches their quartz uses eta movements. They are part of the zenith family


Do the automatic ones actually use Zenith movements? I'm trying to search for information for my mom because she's looking into getting one.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ImitationOfLife said:


> Do the automatic ones actually use Zenith movements? I'm trying to search for information for my mom because she's looking into getting one.


Your question has already been answered on Public !


----------



## sirgrotius (Sep 2, 2010)

Old thread, but can't help but comment. I'm a big Dior Homme fan in terms of men's clothing. It's obviously top notch. I checked out their watches recently, and while they seemed high quality to me the designs seem strangely antiquated. This is odd for a brand that's known as pushing boundaries, but perhaps it's gotten stuck in 1998.


----------

